# problema al instalar gnome en gentoo 1.2 y 1.4rc1

## GaTeT

Hola, este finde he reinstalado (por problemas ke no vienen al caso) mi gentoo. La primera vez ke la instale, despues de tener el sistema instalado, hice un 'emerge gnome' y despues de un rato de compilar (mucho) tenia un gnome2 corriendo de maravilla. pero esta vez he hehco lo mismo y no consigo hacerlo funcionar. Se keda congelado cuando sale el Splash de gnome. no llegan ni a salir los iconos y el texto de cargando....XXXX

Si ejecuto 'startx' se sale a la consola sin hacer nada y no da errores las X's.

Si ejecuto el GDM me permite todo pero cuando voy a entrar en el sistema me hace lo mismo y me devuelve al gdm.

Solo me deja entrar al gnome2 en modo failsafe

Estoy totalmente perdido, nose por donde seguir...

Si alguien puede alumbrarme un poco el camino....

Saludos!

----------

## rommelin

Puedes ejecutar gnome como root?

----------

## tirantloblanc

Hay un tema en desktop environments que habla del mismo asunto:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=19194

----------

## GaTeT

 *rommelin wrote:*   

> Puedes ejecutar gnome como root?

 

si ke puedo, de hecho todavia no he creado otro usuario...

seguire probando.

gracias por preguntar

----------

## GaTeT

 *tirantloblanc wrote:*   

> Hay un tema en desktop environments que habla del mismo asunto:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=19194

 

gracias tirantoloblanc por esta info, he conseguido ke funcione el gnome2  :Very Happy: 

el problema estaba en las fuentes. en la configuracion de xft2 no estaban definidos los directorios donde estan las fuentes para poder representar en pantalla los caracteres. con añadirlos a la confiuracion de xft2 ya funciono todo prefecto  :Smile: 

saludos

----------

